# Youngsters on my terrace



## budala (May 13, 2014)

Hi everybody,

I am sure that this topic has been re-chewed many times but I have a couple of specific questions.

I've just discovered that I've been postponing closing my terrace window long enough that I now have baby pigeons there. Of course I can't do anything now until they're old enough to fly. What I am worried about is so much talk about diseases these wild pigeons carry and the nest is just next to the door where we sleep.

So, any thoughts on what to do to keep both them and my family safe?

I already thought about laying some covers on the floor there so that it would be easier to clean once they're out...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would not make any changes to the area as the pigeons could abandon the babies.

Im not sure what kind of diseases you are talking about. I have a loft full of 40 something pigeons and I have been fine. 

a pigeon has no more ways of giving disease than a parrot you get from the pet store. is there a just only pigeons to humans disease I have NOT been unaware of?


----------



## budala (May 13, 2014)

*thanks*

I am not a pet person and it might be that I've succumbed to some urban myths about lice, mites and parrot fever...just did a bit more reading and I'll take the advise of not changing anything in the area and leave them be until they fly away...


----------

